

"Spooky Experiments That 'See' The Future" Follow Up - nostromo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/apr/23/ben-goldacre-bad-science

======
nostromo
Several months ago there was a discussion on HN about a published study that
showed evidence of 'precognition.'
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2068105> Since then three academics have
recreated the experiment and shown no evidence of precognition.

Of course, this isn't really a surprising finding, so you likely won't hear
about it in the same news outlets that wrote about the first study. :)

